
GhostMail going enterprise-only, losing free tier - cjslep
https://www.ghostmail.com/
======
abstractbeliefs
>In general, we believe strongly in the right to privacy, but [only] to the
enterprise segment.

I can't tell which would be worse: a financial decision wrapped up and hidden
behind "the terrorists", or a decision that privacy doesn't belong to anyone
wrapped up behind "strategy".

What an awful direction to take.

~~~
mc32
Worse for whom?

What's best for you may not be best for someone else. And I can understand
their trepidation to provide tools to people who could use the tool to do
harm.

Like say an arms manufacturer who only sells to the armed forces.

------
dmbaggett
If you want to send end-to-end encrypted email with any email account, try
Inky via inky.com or the app stores. It's free for the 1B+ people with
gmail.com, outlook.com, and iCloud accounts. Security white paper here:
[http://inky.com/secure](http://inky.com/secure)

------
georgehaake
Boon for Proton Mail.

